# Which UPS for Gentoo with NUT?

## tnt

I need small capacity UPS to make my home server do regular shutdown when power goes off. 

I remember that in my "mandrake times" I had Mustek PowerMust 600VA and I had a lot of problems to make it work with NUT. It was inposible to find driver for Mustek. I had to make some modification in Best UPS driver and use that modified driver with my Mustek.

So, I just don't want to mess around with unsupported UPS and I need advise which UPS to buy. I think I'll be using NUT and I don't need it to last long after power failure. 

Here's list of models I can easily find:

- Antec Solution Series SLK3700AMB

- APC BackUPS 500EI

- INFORM Guard Series 600AP

- KME 1000VA

- Leadman LU650, smart UPS 650VA(CE)

- Mustek PowerMust 650VA

- Mustek PowerMust 800VA Pro

- PowerCom King, 625VA, AVR Back

- Sweex 1000 VA Manageble

Any suggestions?

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## tnt

Anyone?

Just write me your UPS that you made work with NUT on Gentoo...

----------

## bk0

What exactly is NUT?

----------

## tnt

Network UPS Tools:

http://eu2.networkupstools.org/

```
 www-apps/nut

      Latest version available: 2.0.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 518 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.networkupstools.org/

      Description: Network-UPS Tools

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## tnt

Anyone using UPS?

 :Sad: 

----------

## tdb

I use the APC BackUPS ES500 with apcupsd. apcupsd looks like it does everything networkups does; it'll monitor the status, battery levels, etc... and initiate a shutdown when  the ups gets low. If you have a smart ups, it can do everything you'd ever need it too, including monitor multiple UPS'es via SNMP, provide a cgi interface to monitor any number of ups'es with a webpage, and it can manage several computers running off of a single ups unit. It's pretty damn good.

The BackUPS is a semi-smart ups; it will report more then a dumb ups will, but isn't as interactive as a smart ups.  The main draw for this setup is the price. I got my BackUPS on sale for $60. With my server, (cpu only, no monitor) two switches, my cable modem, and wireless ap/router on battery backup, I get about 45 minutes of power. It connects via a USB cable. apcupsd supports this model 100%.

----------

## tnt

Thank you!

Sounds great. I'll try to get the same one...

----------

## tdb

http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?product_code=294980&pfp=cat3

Sixty at CompUSA.

Also looks like it's compatable with NUT.

----------

## tnt

Got APC BackUPS CS-500

Works just great!!!

All functions: power down on low battery, power up when power is restored... Everything.

Perfect peace of hardware!

Thank you for advise!

 :Wink: 

----------

